# Rivalry continues with BYU and the Utes



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

The Cougars will host the Utes on Sept. 17, 2011 at LaVell Edwards Stadium in Provo. Utah will host the second game of the series on Sept. 15, 2012 at Rice-Eccles Stadium in Salt Lake City.

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/sports ... eries.html

I wish it was later in the year though.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool. Early, but not the first game for either team. That is good. I'm glad it will continue. 

My only question - why is it that this is being reported in the Orlando Sentinel?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is for you Gary.

http://www.byucougars.com/Filing.jsp?ID=14470


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Slayer. I definatly see an upside to the September date- It won't screw up my late season Montana deer hunt next year. I do love hunting during the late season rut when the deer are just silly messed up.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

what is the cost of a Montana deer tag?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I have to say it will seem weird not having it in Nov. But atleast they can keep it up. I wonder why not the end of the year isn't all the pac-10 games over by the second to last week before the championship games? 
Nevermind just answered my own question. Its the pac-12 now so the schedule is probably going to change alot.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

My Cougs are GOING DOWN! hahaha sad but true.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Cougs will be down for a long time. Two easy non-conference wins for the Utes. Might not look good on their PAC 12 Resume. They'll have to sell the powers that be something like this: "Well, they used to be good; they beat the crap out of us all through the 70s, 80s, and 90s, and beat us two of the last three years."


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

The Utes let their series with Boise State go to make this happen, I don't know if I agree with that strategy.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Considering how the utes have done against Boise State, and how they've done against BYU, it was a good move. 

And being in the Pac 12 - they won't need any kind of tough non-conference opponents to make a BCS game. Just win their conference and they're in the Rose Bowl. That makes any game against BSU irrelovent. Besides, when the utes beat BYU, there are sure a lot more co-workers/neighbors/friends to annoy with the smack talk than if they beat BSU. And really, isn't that what rivalry is about?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Considering how the utes have done against Boise State, and how they've done against BYU, it was a good move.
> 
> And being in the Pac 12 - they won't need any kind of tough non-conference opponents to make a BCS game. Just win their conference and they're in the Rose Bowl. That makes any game against BSU irrelovent. Besides, when the utes beat BYU, there are sure a lot more co-workers/neighbors/friends to annoy with the smack talk than if they beat BSU. And really, isn't that what rivalry is about?


+1, you stole my whole post before I wrote it.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Considering how the utes have done against Boise State, and how they've done against BYU, it was a good move.
> 
> And being in the Pac 12 - they won't need any kind of tough non-conference opponents to make a BCS game. Just win their conference and they're in the Rose Bowl. That makes any game against BSU irrelovent. Besides, when the utes beat BYU, there are sure a lot more co-workers/neighbors/friends to annoy with the smack talk than if they beat BSU. And really, isn't that what rivalry is about?


Would you stop making sense.  :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

And don't forget: when the Y beats the U there is a lot more beer to pour on Max Halls family. Which brings up the question--with Max Hall and his family gone, who is the main target this year?


----------

